# Fable: The Lost Chapters - Runtime Error!



## Vezara Hallifax (Nov 1, 2005)

I just installed Fable: The Lost Chapters and when I tried to play it said ;

Microsoft Visual C ++ Runtime Library

Runtime Error

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. 
Please contact the application's support team for more information.


It doesn't open at all. It just displays this message. At first I thought, it might be the sysytem requirements, but I chacked it and my computer is able to meet every one of the system requirements. I have uninstalled and reinstalled it about ten times. It still doesn't work and still displays the same error message. I don't know what to do anymore. :4-dontkno 

I really need help. Any help from anyone would be gladly accepted. Please!!!!


----------



## EclipseKnight (Nov 12, 2005)

*Me To*

I am having the same problem can someone please help us? :4-dontkno


----------



## EclipseKnight (Nov 12, 2005)

*Same*

I am Running on Pentium4 2.00GHz 256 MB ram And NVIDIA Ge Force4 MX 420


----------



## Lil'J (Nov 13, 2005)

I think the problem is that Fable The Lost Chapters isn't supporting your GeForce4 MX 420.. You can find a list of unsupported video hardware here : http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;905588 !


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

It sounds like you might not have some certain DLL files in the WINDOWS folder that you need. However, I don't know how to find out which ones. My advice is to go to the troubleshooter on the site and look there. But here was a good place to start.


----------



## Virtua (Nov 14, 2005)

I have the exact same problem,my computer meets all requirements and uses ATI Radeon 9200 SE and i still have no solution to this problem.can anyone help?


----------



## EclipseKnight (Nov 12, 2005)

Alright guys thanx for the support


----------



## Pablos (Dec 8, 2005)

*Frequency*



Virtua said:


> I have the exact same problem,my computer meets all requirements and uses ATI Radeon 9200 SE and i still have no solution to this problem.can anyone help?


try to change monitor frequency in which the game is running to 60Hz , i solved this problem by that.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

uh sorry for asking this oft asked question again but i have the same problem outlined here.i can install fable TLC with no glitches but when i try to run it shows me a screen with "fable" written on it and then i get the runtime error in visual c++ library. i have a p5-2.4 gb with nvidia mx4000(64mb) and 1 gb of memory.hope someone can help here.


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you but this game request video card which support pixle shader.

You can try to bypass that by using 3d analyzer's emulation of pixle shader caps but its 50/50 so dont count on it.
You can get it from http://www.tommti-systems.com/


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

ty for the link but the page is in german or something.clicking on the link saying 3DA just leads to another page ,but no d/l:4-dontkno


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

corsair said:


> ty for the link but the page is in german or something.clicking on the link saying 3DA just leads to another page ,but no d/l:4-dontkno


When you press the link on the opened page click start then at the top click files and click on the big image. It’s the download link. The program is in English.
Or download it in this page. (press the big screenshot of 3D Analyzer)


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

whee ty very much i d/l it.i have just given the cd to the shop to check that it's not a problem with cd itself.will get it morrow possibly and i'll check running it with this d/l.tyvm again


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

Most likely that it won't work even after you use the program, but it will enter the game (I think).


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

well i tried running 3DA with different options checked but it doesnt work.if i put 3DA in a different folder(or any place other than the game folder), when i select the exe and hit run, it does nothing.but if i put 3DA inside the game folder it says "error while injecting dll into target process.:4-dontkno


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

corsair said:


> well i tried running 3DA with different options checked but it doesnt work.if i put 3DA in a different folder(or any place other than the game folder), when i select the exe and hit run, it does nothing.


As I told you, it most likely will not work. I have tried the same with Serious Sam 2. It just entered the game and then there was white screen. Therefore, it is very rare to work. 3DA just emulates the pixel shader; however, it will not install pixel shader on your video card.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

ack i dont even enter the game.um could you tell me what settings you checked on for the pixel shader?just check on everything that says "pixel shader"?


----------



## XxUnKnOwNxX (Jan 6, 2006)

Under Hardware Limits (cap bits) check, emulate pixel shader caps


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

did that, sir, but no luck i unzipped 3DAnalayze to my d drive,selected fable.exe in my c drive, checked emulate pixel shader caps under hardware limits.when i hit run, the button just greys out for a few seconds and then become clickable again.no sign nor sound of game


----------



## thetobster (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone know a cheap graphics card that works with Fable: The Lost Chapters?


----------



## Curly121 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Fix for your problems on FableTLC Runtime Error*

You do not use the folder too open fable the one u used too install with all the info(the file u extracted) instead u find the Fable - The lost chapters in your c: drive then copy the crack over too that and use the shortcut too play fable!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks. We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

